

Flirtatious Labs - Making a game out of Flirting - VSerge
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/10/24/flirtatious-labs-making-a-game-out-of-flirting/

======
jbfraisse
Sounds like a great mix of our two majors actual needs in life : relations and
fun!!!

------
lwhalen
facebook required? I'll pass, thanks.

~~~
VSerge
Actually Facebook serves as an identity layer that allows to avoid people
creating fakes too easily, and at the same time protect the identity of
players from potential creeps - ie both players have to agree they'd like to
get in touch before any contact info is revealed. As for privacy, the default
setting of the app is "me", meaning all activity from the app is invisible to
your network.

------
nishikawa
we just heard about this game in japan an love it!

~~~
VSerge
Thanks! This is great to hear, I hope you have fun playing, and don't hesitate
to get in touch directly with me for additional feedback.

